# Bumping Silver dollar



## fruitsome (Jan 7, 2011)

I have 2 dollars in my tank, and one of them have a strange problem... 
It didn't show any physical disease signs, but it swim here and there uncontrollable bumping itself to the tank glass and its lips damaged so badly (you could say it's eroded..maybe)
I notices that when I got home from my new year holiday on 2nd Jan...
I am very worried about this, and I really don't know who should I talk to about this because my friends never really concern about their fishes...



And today it started swimming in vertical, and sometimes go up to take some oxygen or searching some food I don't really know...
Someone already said it's maybe because of blindness..but is unsure about it

Please help, I really have no Idea what happened to it!


----------



## cbirk (Feb 5, 2010)

Is the other fish acting fine? Have you checked your water perameters(IE do you have a test kit to check ammonia, nitrite and nitrates?)? Has the other fish been picking on it at all? Is this all that has been in the tank? How long has the tank been set up for?


----------



## fruitsome (Jan 7, 2011)

cbirk said:


> Is the other fish acting fine? Have you checked your water perameters(IE do you have a test kit to check ammonia, nitrite and nitrates?)? Has the other fish been picking on it at all? Is this all that has been in the tank? How long has the tank been set up for?


Yeah the other one is fine..
No I haven't checked the temp but usually it's around 28(coldest) to 32(hottest)
As or the rest parameters I don't have the tools to check them..
So far no fish is hurting it..
In the tank there's just 2 dollars, 1 chinese algae eater and one ancristus golden...
No plants, and my tank is about 1 year old...


----------



## fruitsome (Jan 7, 2011)

it is dead now...>A<

But I really like to know what happen to it!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry you lost your fish. It's hard to say what happened without knowing what your water params. are. 

Having said that, it sounds like your fish was exhibiting signs of stress. 
Are you sure it wasn't being bullied? I think CAE's can become quite aggressive as they mature.


----------



## fruitsome (Jan 7, 2011)

I also thought of stress at first!
But still I don't know what to do that time..

Yeah I heard of that too.. 
but this one doesn't show any aggressive signs, at least when I'm around..


----------

